

Ask HN: Email for Startups? - dstorrs

We are setting up our Linode as a required step for launch; the DNS A records are propagating now, but I'm staring at the MX records thinking "crap...I don't want to manage a mail server."<p>I could use GMail For Business (or whatever they call it), but my experience with that is poor.  As per standard, they use headers like this:<p>From: joe@company-name.com\nSender: joe@gmail.com<p>Unfortunately, the most common email client on the planet, Outlook, will display the Sender field in preference to the From field, so you look pretty unprofessional to Outlook users.<p>Are there particular hosted providers that people recommend?  Or are we really stuck dealing with it ourselves?
======
Scott_MacGregor
If Gmail turns out to be not what you wanted, GoDaddy is pretty good for
e-mail too. The interface is easy to use, and the help files are also very
good.

I'm using GoDaddy right now for the startup e-mail accounts and am very happy
with them. No complaints whatsoever.

------
zaph0d
Not at all, for Google Apps, Google doesn't set any Sender header in emails.
We use it in our startup, try it out -
<http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html>

------
percept
I think another consideration with Gmail (Apps) is you can't set the "From"
address unless it's another Gmail address you own (somebody please correct me
if there's a way to do this).

So I wasn't able to emulate Craigslist, for example.

~~~
mbrubeck
Try "Settings: Accounts and Import: Send Mail As" to set a list of allowed
"From" addresses. (They don't need to be GMail addresses.)

------
dstorrs
Thanks, everyone. Based on your advice I went ahead and signed up for Google.
We'll see how it works out.

------
dawie
I use gmail for my domain to. It's great! My web app is even set up to send
emails from it.

